# Aldridge is eerie!



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

From the Detroit News


> Wallace must have thought for a minute that he was in some kind of weird Nike commercial where he was playing one-on-one against his younger self. Aldridge is the spitting image of Wallace circa 1996 -- same 6-11 frame, same high release and dead-eye shooting touch. Same fearlessness.
> 
> Aldridge made nine of 16 shots, had 10 rebounds and outscored Wallace 15-2 in the second half.
> 
> ...


If I remember right from the other night watching Dirk play against Aldridge, a similar thing happened. Dirk pulled a move on Aldridge and scored. The very next possession Aldridge got the ball, posted him up and used the exact same move to score right back at him.

Damn I love Aldridge.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

I was three rows from the court and I think LMA will be bigger than Rasheed as LMA fills out. Also, I noticed that Aldridge was a little taller than 'Sheed when they were standing shoulder to shoulder.

They are mirror images of eachother, they run the same, shoot the same, post moves were so similar, like the article pointed out.

'Sheed minus the weed.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)




----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

LMA is physically in better shape. All the years Sheed was here he'd show up to training camp with zero muscle definition. Whereas LMA is lifting all summer, this is Sheed's workout regimen:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

rx2web said:


> If I remember right from the other night watching Dirk play against Aldridge, a similar thing happened. Dirk pulled a move on Aldridge and scored. The very next possession Aldridge got the ball, posted him up and used the exact same move to score right back at him.
> 
> Damn I love Aldridge.


IIRC he did that against Duncan too.

Aldridge is love.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Except that L.A. is not a punk.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Aldridge has all the talent of Sheed + 5x the brains and 10x the work ethic. He WILL be the player Sheed COULD have been.

BNM


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

LaMarcus Aldridge is the light and the way. There is no way to the father but through LaMarcus Aldridge. In LaMarcus's name we pray.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Aldridge has all the talent of Sheed + 5x the brains and 10x the work ethic. He WILL be the player Sheed COULD have been.


Well-said. Aldridge outplayed Wallace last night and the sky is the limit for him. Wallace, on the other hand, is all about unfulfilled potential.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I just picture LMA with the ball after he is scored on by Rasheed, or Dirk, or Timmy ... and just being all "That was a pretty good move on the other end. I gotta learn that. Is this how you did it?" and then just scoring on the dude.

Aldridge is the man.

-Pop


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Talkhard said:


>


Awesome photo...


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> Awesome photo...


Yeah. I especially like the little white dot over Sheed's head...kind of like the formation of a cartoon balloon where he's saying, "Oh, ****!" :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Aldridge will be the better player statistically. Will he ever have the mental aspect or the clutch factor of Sheed? Probably not. I'd take Aldridge for 7/8 of a game. Sheed is money in clutch.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> Aldridge will be the better player statistically. Will he ever have the mental aspect or the clutch factor of Sheed? Probably not. I'd take Aldridge for 7/8 of a game. Sheed is money in clutch.


Well, Sheed's mental and he's all about the money, that's for sure. Was he "money" when he left Robert Horry (THE most clutch shooter in NBA play-off history) wide open to sink the winning 3-pointer in San Antonio's 96-95 overtime victory in Game 5 of the 2005 NBA Finals?

No thanks, I'll take Aldridge 8/8, plus overtime. If we need a clutch shot we have Roy. At least Aldridge won't inexplicably leave his man wide open for an uncontested shot with the game on the line.

BNM


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> Aldridge will be the better player statistically. Will he ever have the mental aspect or the clutch factor of Sheed? Probably not. I'd take Aldridge for 7/8 of a game. Sheed is money in clutch.


Remember that three sheed hit after getting the rebound of the three he missed in the final seconds of the playoff game against Dallas a few years back? probably my favorite memory of that team. Or this... (go in a few minutes)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7aWAwgnVEVI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7aWAwgnVEVI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> Remember that three sheed hit after getting the rebound of the three he missed in the final seconds of the playoff game against Dallas a few years back? probably my favorite memory of that team. Or this... (go in a few minutes)
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7aWAwgnVEVI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7aWAwgnVEVI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Exactly. I love sheed for his clutch, and his big mouth. His game has a few holes in it though. The bad part is that he could have improved them when he was young.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> Aldridge will be the better player statistically. Will he ever have the mental aspect . . . of Sheed?


God, I hope not.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> God, I hope not.


Ditto. And as for clutch, his free throw shooting is pretty much on in the 4th. Remember the "*****!" FT's against Rocahy and the Timberwolves last season? And he hit two big ones last night with 59 seconds left, too. His clutch is on defense, and scoring with the clock stopped. Roy is our Mister Clutch in the flow.

That said, I think Sheed might have thrived more if he'd had a Roy early on in his stint at Portland to take the pressure of being Number 1 off of him. He's a natural No. 2, always has been.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Ditto. And as for clutch, his free throw shooting is pretty much on in the 4th. Remember the "*****!" FT's against Rocahy and the Timberwolves last season? And he hit two big ones last night with 59 seconds left, too. His clutch is on defense, and scoring with the clock stopped. Roy is our Mister Clutch in the flow.
> 
> That said, I think Sheed might have thrived more if he'd had a Roy early on in his stint at Portland to take the pressure of being Number 1 off of him. He's a natural No. 2, always has been.


He had Scottie... but he was more of a +40 then the #1.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

ebott said:


> LaMarcus Aldridge is the light and the way. There is no way to the father but through LaMarcus Aldridge. In LaMarcus's name we pray.


Whoever shall not eat of his flesh and drink of his blood will not attain salvation. 

But I hope LA has a better career than Rasheed. Rasheed was an underachieving disappointment. I always felt as though he could have done more if he were a little more aggressive with his shot. Then he started that fade-away jump shot crap and his career started to go downhill.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm not saying you need Aldridge to be clutch. Roy has that down.

Sheeds clutch comes from his mentality. His big mouth is a whole different topic.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> His big mouth is a whole different topic.


 * Most Technical Fouls

* 41 by Rasheed Wallace, 2000-01. He also had 7 ejections.


Awesome...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Sheeds clutch comes from his mentality. His big mouth is a whole different topic.


I'm trying to see something positive about his mentality. I really am. But it's just not there. Remember that when he was a Blazer, he was the technical king, hated Portland, and generally only hit "the big shot" when we were already down 12 with a minute to go. Sheed's clutch as a Blazer came after the game was already decided. Yay for you that he had some decent moments as a Piston. Yay for you that you like his big mouth and can consider that a positive.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Aldridge will be the better player statistically. Will he ever have the mental aspect or the clutch factor of Sheed? Probably not. I'd take Aldridge for 7/8 of a game. Sheed is money in clutch.



What kills me is that even with all of his "issues" he is still so good. Watching him coast through games and come into training camp out of shape and refuse to lift weights was so frustrating. Eventhough he's a great player I mainly see him as wasted potential. He had the physical skills and basketball smarts to be an elite player in NBA history. 

I'd take Aldridge... at least we can count on him to be there at crunch time and not kicked out, for running his mouth or threatening a ref on a loading dock, of a play off game.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

All I prefer Sheed for is his clutch threes. They get me off. Everything else Aldridge has down. He's only getting better too. :yay:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Yay for you that he had some decent moments as a Piston.


:laugh:

gotta love the still bitter blazer fans. some would think winning a championship is better than decent.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> But I hope LA has a better career than Rasheed. Rasheed was an underachieving disappointment. I always felt as though he could have done more if he were a little more aggressive with his shot. Then he started that fade-away jump shot crap and his career started to go downhill.



Not to sound like a broken record, but......

Sheed was not an underachiever - he was vastly over-rated. Big difference.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what clutch 3's? i dont think he ever had one for the blazers.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

el_Diablo said:


> :laugh:
> 
> gotta love the still bitter blazer fans. some would think winning a championship is better than decent.


This Pistons were easily the best team in the east when they traded for Rasheed. They were killing teams with just Chauncey, Rip, Big Ben and Tayshaun. Sheed had some big moments, but those four other guys are the main reason for their championship. Sheed was just along for the ride. He's a complimentary player. That's it.

I can list a whole bunch of players who have championship rings. There's probably around a dozen or so you could actually say were responsible for those titles over the last 15 years. Sheed ain't one of 'em.

-Pop


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> This Pistons were easily the best team in the east when they traded for Rasheed. They were killing teams with just Chauncey, Rip, Big Ben and Tayshaun. Sheed had some big moments, but those four other guys are the main reason for their championship. *Sheed was just along for the ride.* He's a complimentary player. That's it.
> 
> I can list a whole bunch of players who have championship rings. There's probably around a dozen or so you could actually say were responsible for those titles over the last 15 years. Sheed ain't one of 'em.
> 
> -Pop


whatever makes you feel better..

edit:

2003/4 pistons before the wallace trade 34-23 (6 losses in the last 7 games) - pacers regular season record was 61-21 by the way.
2003/4 pistons after the wallace trade 20-5

just along for the ride, right?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> I just picture LMA with the ball after he is scored on by Rasheed, or Dirk, or Timmy ... and just being all "That was a pretty good move on the other end. I gotta learn that. Is this how you did it?" and then just scoring on the dude.
> 
> Aldridge is the man.
> 
> -Pop


Cue Music: Anything you can do I can do better; I can do anything better than you.

Break out the showtunes. LaMarcus takes the lead male role in this duet, which means the other guys, Timmy, Dirk, Rasheed, etc., get to play LaMarcus' *****, err, female lead vocal. He he.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

el_Diablo said:


> just along for the ride, right?


Yep. Thanks for playing.

BTW - How does it feel to worship someone who not only doesn't give a rat's *** about you, but would also stab you in the back and use the money in your wallet to buy weed? Just curious.

Sorry - I have a little more pride than that.

Sheed is dead to me, and any time he wants to try to make it look like this organization or the fans were to blame for our failures, I'm going to call him out on it. The last few years he was here he didn't give a **** about anything and he was at the top of the list in terms of causes for alienating a passionate fan-base.

You may give someone a high-five after he kicks you in the balls and spits in your face, but I ain't that guy. So if you're looking for some place to spread the love on Rasheed, I suggest you head over to the Pistons' message board, or some Pass-the-bong blog where you'll find some sympathizers.

Me? I'm perfectly happy with the fact we sent him packing and took the more stable road to greener pastures. Something tells me we'll be OK watching LMA, Roy, Oden, Rudy and the lot say hi to the rest of the league for the next 5-10 years.

-Pop


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> Aldridge will be the better player statistically. Will he ever have the mental aspect or the clutch factor of Sheed? Probably not. I'd take Aldridge for 7/8 of a game. Sheed is money in clutch.


That's funny. You were being sarcastic right? Yeah, he's money, especially, in Game 7s, in the fourh quarter with a big point lead. Oh yeah.....clutch.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

plus we didnt trade sheed to the pistons but to the hawks! 

what did the hawks get? why does it always return to the blazers when it was the hawks that traded sheed!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> plus we didnt trade sheed to the pistons but to the hawks!
> 
> what did the hawks get? why does it always return to the blazers when it was the hawks that traded sheed!


A bunch of capspace and Josh Smith.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> [Rasheed] is a natural No. 2, always has been.


Yep. As in, "I have to go number two."


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Yep. As in, "I have to go number two."


I thought you'd appreciate that subtle hint.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Sheed is slightly insane and more things come out of his mouth than Jenna Jamison. But, I cant help but love the guy. He is one of the most unique, crazy and curiously likable characters in the history of the NBA. He could have the top rated reality show on TV if he wanted to. He is just like that.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Aldridge will be the better player statistically. Will he ever have the mental aspect or *the clutch factor of Sheed*? Probably not. I'd take Aldridge for 7/8 of a game. *Sheed is money in clutch*.


Game 7 versus both Dallas (first half) and the Lakers (4th quarter) says otherwise.

Plus Wallace got booted out of a key game against Cleveland. Sheed isn't clutch IMO. His failures stand out to me. Billups? Now that guy is clutch.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Yep. Thanks for playing.
> 
> BTW - How does it feel to worship someone who not only doesn't give a rat's *** about you, but would also stab you in the back and use the money in your wallet to buy weed? Just curious.
> 
> Sorry - I have a little more pride than that.


You DO know that you can have pride without entirely foregoing reason, right? I mean, it's not necessary to totally argue against reality just because you don't like someone.

Ed O.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> Aldridge will be the better player statistically. Will he ever have the mental aspect or the clutch factor of Sheed? Probably not. I'd take Aldridge for 7/8 of a game. Sheed is money in clutch.


LOL funny post


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Yep. Thanks for playing.
> 
> BTW - How does it feel to worship someone who not only doesn't give a rat's *** about you, but would also stab you in the back and use the money in your wallet to buy weed? Just curious.
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> This Pistons were easily the best team in the east when they traded for Rasheed. They were killing teams with just Chauncey, Rip, Big Ben and Tayshaun. Sheed had some big moments, but those four other guys are the main reason for their championship. Sheed was just along for the ride. He's a complimentary player. That's it.
> 
> I can list a whole bunch of players who have championship rings. There's probably around a dozen or so you could actually say were responsible for those titles over the last 15 years. Sheed ain't one of 'em.
> 
> -Pop


one could argue that the miller-artest-oneal pacers which had the most wins in the NBA that season were the best team in the east before the pistons traded for sheed


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

oops


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> This Pistons were easily the best team in the east when they traded for Rasheed. They were killing teams with just Chauncey, Rip, Big Ben and Tayshaun. Sheed had some big moments, but those four other guys are the main reason for their championship. Sheed was just along for the ride. He's a complimentary player. That's it.


Opinions and bleeps... everyone's got one.

The opinions of Wallace's Pistons teammates and coaching staff run exactly counter to yours, but what do they know about his game and competitive nature? In the leadup to the game the other night Billups stated that Wallace was THE reason they won that championship. Another HOF coach you disagree with is Phil Jackson. In the post game press conferences of the Pistons championship, Jackson repeatedly pointed to Wallace as the reason his Pistons couldn't match up and pointed to his defensive versatility as choking off their ability to attack inside. 

I do agree with you about him being a complimentry player though... very complimentry and successful. 12 strait seasons of his team making the playoffs and counting.

STOMP


----------

